
100G optical switch from Facebook - sirmike_
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-is-again-putting-the-computer-network-industry-to-shame-2016-11
======
visarga
Hmm... privacy implications? If you drop this into your network, what are the
chances it is reporting on you?

